# Lange depreciation



## rcsub (Jun 24, 2019)

I’m thinking of getting a Lange Daymatic, but I’ll have to make my move soon since I want a 39.5 rose gold Daymatic and the new ones are all white gold with a blue dial. My question is do you guys know or mind that a brand new Lange Daymatic goes for $43,000 and the next day is only worth maybe $25,000 on the “grey” market? That’s quite a drop.

I don’t understand given that Lange is one of the best made watches out there IMO so why does it depreciate so quickly and does that matter to any of you here.

Given all this how do you recommend I get my Daymatic? Do I go to my AD and just buy a new one or get one on the “grey”market for almost $20,000 cheaper?


----------



## wintershade (Jun 15, 2017)

Doesn’t bother me. But I enjoy being the original owner of my nicer modern watches.

Except for certain highly sought after LE models, I can usually get 20% off list from my AD with whom I have a very good relationship, which closes the gap considerably with most gray market pricing.

Depreciation happens in life. I paid $62K (20% off list of $77K for my Zeitwerk) and recently saw one selling for $50K on European Watch. I don’t care that I paid $12K more in the slightest. I expect the watch will be a core piece of my collection for many decades and I enjoy knowing I’m the only person who has/will ever worn it while taking a dump.

In the grand scheme of luxury purchases, $12K of depreciation is nothing compared to the depreciation hit taken with new sports cars, boats, or even kitchen renovations, etc.


----------



## De Wolfe (Jul 23, 2015)

Go to the AD and push for a discount, they are really nice in Lange and would take care of you even after purchase.


----------



## t3bkmzd (Aug 30, 2018)

I think the 191.032 is a beauty


----------



## rcsub (Jun 24, 2019)

I realized I didn’t complete my original question. I was also wondering why specifically Lange seems to depreciate so much so quickly. Obviously when I get mine, hopefully a Daymatic or a Lange 1, it will be the pinnacle of my collection and I will be buried in it. 

But given how well they are made, how beautiful they are, and yet an Audemars Piguet Royal Oak with a waffle maker for a dial goes for $10,000 over retail on the grey market? Not that AP doesn’t make nice watches but we’re not making waffles here people. Not even Patek can compete with the finishing work I’ve personally seen on Lange. And I’ve heard as much said by numerous non biased watch enthusiasts. 

Now I will purchase mine at my local AD ( or an AD ) and I’m sure I’ll get a decent discount. And I expect to pay for the quality I’m getting. I guess it just bothers me that waffle makers and aquaphobic Nautical themed watches appreciate while the true masters of the art don’t get the same love. Maybe it will just take time and in ten years everyone will be jealous of our Langes. Not waffles.


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

It's all about supply and demand. High profile pieces like the Nautilus and APRO are recognizable and sought after, and demand exceeds supply (not going to go down the rabbit hole of whether manufacturers are intentionally managing scarcity). Lange is a much more under-the-radar brand and most of their pieces are more subtle. IMO they are more known to watch enthusiasts than the person who buys one really nice watch based on what's popular. Kind of like the difference between JLC and Omega. That translates to more depreciation. Although keep in mind that the high prices for certain pieces are not indicative of depreciation for other pieces from the same brand.

Note I'm not saying there's anything wrong with either approach--I've owned or currently own watches from all of those manufacturers.


----------



## rcsub (Jun 24, 2019)

191.032 beautiful watch


----------



## WatchEater666 (May 27, 2019)

Just buy used at the bottom of the depreciation curve. That's what I did. At most I'll lose a couple thousand dollars. If you are after a Lange 1 btw, ill sell you mine so I can buy the Zeitwerk I want 😉


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

WatchEater666 said:


> Just buy used at the bottom of the depreciation curve. That's what I did. At most I'll lose a couple thousand dollars.


For folks who are okay buying preowned pieces, that's definitely the way to go with Lange. The factory can always laser-fill scratches/dings and restore everything to like-new condition if you send it to them for servicing (except they can't really restore the crisp edges to lug bevels that have been overly polished). If someone wants a new-looking Lange for the lowest price, that's the way to go: Buy preowned (after checking out the lugs) and then send it in to get it overhauled/restored. It might cost a few thousand and take a few months, but in the end you'll save a lot. [Though personally I don't mind the scratches/dings at all and never send it in unless something's broken.]


----------



## WatchEater666 (May 27, 2019)

CFR said:


> For folks who are okay buying preowned pieces, that's definitely the way to go with Lange. The factory can always laser-fill scratches/dings and restore everything to like-new condition if you send it to them for servicing (except they can't really restore the crisp edges to lug bevels that have been overly polished). If someone wants a new-looking Lange for the lowest price, that's the way to go: Buy preowned (after checking out the lugs) and then send it in to get it overhauled/restored. It might cost a few thousand and take a few months, but in the end you'll save a lot. [Though personally I don't mind the scratches/dings at all and never send it in unless something's broken.]


Yeah likewise...the small swirling/scratches are unavoidable anyways and any watch will look like that after a few months if you wear it


----------



## murokello (Aug 3, 2012)

Buy used. Problem solved.


----------



## heineken4u (Sep 1, 2018)

rcsub said:


> I'm thinking of getting a Lange Daymatic, but I'll have to make my move soon since I want a 39.5 rose gold Daymatic and the new ones are all white gold with a blue dial. My question is do you guys know or mind that a brand new Lange Daymatic goes for $43,000 and the next day is only worth maybe $25,000 on the "grey" market? That's quite a drop.
> 
> I don't understand given that Lange is one of the best made watches out there IMO so why does it depreciate so quickly and does that matter to any of you here.
> 
> Given all this how do you recommend I get my Daymatic? Do I go to my AD and just buy a new one or get one on the "grey"market for almost $20,000 cheaper?


How much is $20,000 dollars to you? Now make your decision.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## uon (Sep 28, 2019)

ALS appeals to watch enthusiasts looking for value. but people paying $50K for a watch are not that price sensitive. they want the best and the best in this case may include distinctive design and exclusivity. having poor resale value wrecks the exclusivity.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## audiodoc (Jan 14, 2009)

murokello said:


> Buy used. Problem solved.


Do their boutiques sell used? Or are you relegated to private sellers?


----------



## wintershade (Jun 15, 2017)

uon said:


> ALS appeals to watch enthusiasts looking for value. but people paying $50K for a watch are not that price sensitive. they want the best and the best in this case may include distinctive design and exclusivity. having poor resale value wrecks the exclusivity.


I disagree with you. My interest in (and ownership of) Lange timepieces has nothing to do with their "value" relative to PP and VC. I buy them because:
1) They are better finished and more beautiful from behind
2) I prefer their designs to other brands -- everything from case shape, dial layouts, fonts
3) I like that they are "stealthy" (I like that my barber has no idea what Lange is, unlike PP and Rolex)
4) I'm of Saxon heritage, and focus my collection on collecting Lange and Nomos for this reason -- also purely subjective

I think 1-3 are the reasons most people buy a Lange. I don't know a single person who owns a Lange (and I know many) who bought a Lange because they couldn't afford a PP, etc.


----------



## Raffe (Feb 28, 2012)

wintershade said:


> I disagree with you. My interest in (and ownership of) Lange timepieces has nothing to do with their "value" relative to PP and VC. I buy them because:
> 1) They are better finished and more beautiful from behind
> 2) I prefer their designs to other brands -- everything from case shape, dial layouts, fonts
> 3) I like that they are "stealthy" (I like that my barber has no idea what Lange is, unlike PP and Rolex)
> ...


I agree on your points 1-3. However given their price erosion, it's an expensive taste.

I own two and would struggle to get anywhere close to my money back, if I would have bought a couple of steel Rolex or Patek watches they would have trebled in the same time window. But I love them.


----------



## weisscomposer (Dec 2, 2018)

Raffe said:


> they would have trebled in the same time


You heard it here first! Rolex and Patek are opera sopranos!

(Sorry.... I couldn't resist.)


----------



## Raffe (Feb 28, 2012)

weisscomposer said:


> You heard it here first! Rolex and Patek are opera sopranos!
> 
> (Sorry.... I couldn't resist.)


maybe in New Hampshire.... ;-)


----------



## Navman007 (Sep 4, 2017)

I own a Lange and is perfectly happy with it. I know not all Langes hold their value as well as some other watches but the way how I see it... I wanna buy a watch that I will really enjoy wearing daily, not a watch that is only a better investment.


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

audiodoc said:


> Do their boutiques sell used? Or are you relegated to private sellers?


Private sellers or second-hand dealers. Boutiques don't sell used.


----------

